# That bodybuilding trick.....



## DJDragon (Jul 19, 2002)

I've seen it posted in this forum before but forgot the steps.  Can someone explain it to me again.

It involved glad wrap around the waist while your sleep I think, but it was more than that.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 19, 2002)

Please tell me what you are talking about.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 19, 2002)

It was something to the effect of buttering your 
respective "problem" area with Preparation H or something ...
and then wrapping it in plastic and sleeping that way all night.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 22, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I know where my problem "area" is, and trust me, that only will make the problem worse. Hanging weights from the "area" isn't advisable either.

 

I'm kidding of course! On a serious note, most "tricks" just don't work. Your best bet is to prioritize the problem area, such as calves for instance, and work out diligently. Patients, hard work, and time will override any "trick" out there.

Have a nice day!:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 22, 2002)

i knew a few wrestlers in high school that would sleep in hefty bags to burn some fat off while they slept...don't recommend that though...


----------



## arthurb999 (Jul 30, 2002)

The trick is to put prep-H on your abs and wrap them in saran wrap.  It only rids you of whatever water you have left.  Bodybuilders want to be "dry" when they compete.  This effect will not last long.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 5, 2002)

don't try the garbage bag trick.  It has absolutely NOTHING to do with fat loss. It makes you sweat and lose water.  Losing too much water is dangerous, plus, all the weight comes back the second you drink anything.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 6, 2002)

It's funny what people try...

The funning thing about this, too, is that when you're dehydrated, your body actually tries it's best to *retain more* water.  So... the more you try to sweat the water out, the more your body fights you to keep it.

I've read lots of articles that talk about drinking more water in order to lose weight and trim down.  Not only does water make your metabolism work better, and makes you feel full so you eat less, it lets the body release more water from your tissues because it knows more will be coming soon.  This gives you a trimmer look.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## bob919 (Oct 23, 2002)

to lose fat when you sleep sleep somewhere cold 
 then your body has to increase its metablolism to genrate more heat energy where does that energy come from? FAT


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 24, 2002)

Or you could sleep somewhere very hot.  Then you would be sweating all night and your body would have to increase it's heart rate to produce sweat and cool down.


----------

